# Exo Terra Heat Mats - Fire Risk?



## twydell

I have a large Exo Terra dessert heat mat on 1 of my vivairums, and a couple others too.... i read somewhere about someone same mat setting fire  im panicing that it will happen to me.... although the thing i read was in 2006.... are they quite fire safe now??? am i just worrying about nothiong?


----------



## cjsnakes

think they prob used it with out a stat. do you have one on yours or do you just use your matt on its own ( not advised as they over heat and could burn your rep ect or maybe catch fire/ blow up


----------



## buddah

i just think theyr rubish mine barely gets warm.


----------



## firebelliedfreak

buddah said:


> i just think theyr rubish mine barely gets warm.


 i think thats the rainforest one theyre realy rubbish


----------



## SiUK

anything thats electrical and gives off heat good malfunction and cause a fire, they should never be used without a stat, and you should keep an eye on their general wear and tear.


----------



## buddah

firebelliedfreak said:


> i think thats the rainforest one theyre realy rubbish


yeah it is.


----------



## peterf

Properly designed and manufactured heat mats should NEVER pose any risk of fire.
Whils't I agree that all heaters should be controlled with thermostats, they will not stop a faulty product failing by whatever means.
Use the search caoacity on the web site with regard to Exo Terra heat mats.


----------



## twydell

i have a digital stat for temp/humidity..... or do u mean some sort of stat to use with the heat mat? im c onfused.


----------



## mojorising

I've never put a stat to my mats and never had a problem. They don't get hot enough but thats me....I buy second hand so all the stuff i get is probably years old and cant produce the same amount of heat as brand new : victory:


----------



## tokay

there shit cant stand the things much prefer habistat or cobra mats


----------



## serpentsupplies

they are crap. after using them compared to others over many years. these failed miserably. i would have been better off spending my money on some gyp breathing heavily over my animals- it would have provided more warmth and would have been somewhere to store livefood!


----------



## buddah

serpentsupplies said:


> they are crap. after using them compared to others over many years. these failed miserably. i would have been better off spending my money on some gyp breathing heavily over my animals- it would have provided more warmth and would have been somewhere to store livefood!


 
:lol2:
second that


----------

